# Невыносимая боль в позвоночнике и мышцах тела



## bomang (26 Окт 2015)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора. На Вас только надежда, тк все врачи, которых я посещала толком помочь мне не могут. Мне 41 год. Болею уже 4 года. Раньше по молодости болела спина в пояснице, но только после тяжёлого физического труда. Боль была не более 3 дней, к врачам не обращалась. В 35 лет родила второго ребёнка, беременность проходила тяжело, роды закончились кровотечением. А теперь суть- четыре года назад началось всё с болей в правых рёбрах. Думала, что печень, но пронесло. Боль шла по нарастающей. Присутствовало онемение, как-будто шишка, боль была при надавливании на кончики ребер. По ходу рёбер боли не было, в позвоночнике тоже. После нервных срывов(проблемы в семье) через дней 5 были сильнейшие приступы боли с повышением температуры до 37,5. Слабость. Зуд кожи и проливной пот. Лечение мовалисом, пентоксифилином облегчения не принесли. А потом понеслось... Начались боли в пояснице, там у меня смещение 7мм и грыжа 5.5 мм. Неврологи, была у четырёх, ничего не находили у меня неврологического. Назначали лечение, которое мне помогало дня на 3 , причём боль полностью не проходила. Смотрели меня 2 ревматолога, заключение- остеохондроз 2 ст, остеоартрит( у меня болят коленки и синовит суставов средних пальцев кисти на обеих руках,) суставы все хрустят, сколиоз позвоночника, лечение актовегин, нпвс, кавентон- результатов нет. Боль поднялась выше по позвоночнику, сильно болит между лопатками, и шея. Реагирую на погоду, перед критическими днями вообще умираю от боли. Ем по ночам, не могу переносить резкие запахи, аж до рвоты, сильный шум. Иногда ком в горле и болит правое ухо. Тут меня скрутило так, что дышать даже не могла, болели все суставы и мышцы, обратилась к остеопату, тот тыкал мне пальцы в уши, гладил по спине и сделал вывод, раз вам не помогают нпвс, значит ваш доктор психиатр, а я ему говорю, что они, нпвс, облегчают мне жизнь, но боль полностью не убирают. Сейчас пью селектру и сонопакс, была я у психиатра...как узнал доктор, что я по ночам ем, то сказала, что я её пациент. А Я В ЭТОМ СОМНЕВАЮСЬ. Тк эти таблетки меня от психоза на фоне хронической боли не избавили. А год назад меня понесло к мануальному терапевту. Думала может он поможет, но после 3х сеансов я думала, что умру. Вколол он мне укол дипроспана,и сделал вывод- у меня болезнь Бехтерева или что- то из этой оперы. Проводил манипуляции с шеей, хрустел, вроде мне как легче стало, но вот как добрался он до моих тазовых костей...я на следующий день встать не смогла,невыносимая боль в ногах, судороги, боль в руках, судороги. Болел каждый сустав моего тела. К нему больше я не пошла, не было просто сил и желания. Доползла я до местной поликлиники, говорю терапевту, болят суставы и мышцы, сделала вывод, глядя на анализы крови,которые в пределах нормы, что у меня артрит и назначила лечение 3 укола дипроспана через день, тексомен, витамины. После уколов дипроспана у меня горели все суставы, в крови лейкоцитоз, хотя раньше анализы были хорошие. Залечили меня чуть ли не до смерти. Как болело всё так и болит. Болят мышцы рук, ног, спины. До мануала руки и ноги не болели, а теперь болит каждый сустав моего тела. То есть после мануала мне стало ещё хуже и вот по сей день мне плохо, улучшений нет. Снимки МРТ позвоночника и рентген есть. Местные вертебрологи не рассмотрели причину моей боли в позвоночнике. Все доктора считают меня сумашедшей, которой нечего делать, как только ходить по врачам, мне же денег девать больше не куда(сарказм) Извините, если написано сумбурно. Помогите хоть советом, дорогие доктора. Ребёнка поднимать на ноги надо, а сил нет совсем.Забыла описать характер боли в спине- скованность больше в грудном отделе, при глубоком вдохе боль в суставах позвоночника или мышцах, не пойму. В поясничном отделе боль при нагибании и разгибании. При поворотах головы в стороны болят мышцы спины. Гимнастику делаю по методичке, которую дала ревматолог, после гимнастики боль ещё сильнее.


----------



## La murr (27 Окт 2015)

*bomang*, здравствуйте!
Напишите, пожалуйста, откуда Вы?
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Гарри (27 Окт 2015)

Врачи выскажутся. хотя и высказываться особо не надо. Классика. Фибромиалгия.....


----------



## bomang (27 Окт 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *bomang*, здравствуйте!
> Напишите, пожалуйста, откуда Вы?
> Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
> ...


Здравствуйте.  Спасибо за совет.



Гарри написал(а):


> Врачи выскажутся. хотя и высказываться особо не надо. Классика. Фибромиалгия.....


Здравствуйте. Я психиатру говорила про фибромиалгию, но она опровергла мою гипотезу. Вообщем замкнутый круг.


----------



## bomang (28 Окт 2015)




----------



## bomang (13 Ноя 2015)

Здравствуйте. Хочу ещё добавить,что после посещения мануала, у меня опухли заключинные пространства с обеих сторон. Не могу голову наклонить в стороны, в низ. Испытываю боль в мышцах шеи. Иногда немеют пальцы рук и болят локти. Если у меня и Фибромиалгия, в чем я сомневаюсь, хоть я и не врач, то симптомы выше описанные никак не подходят под фибромиалгию.


----------



## Acid71 (15 Фев 2018)

Фибромиалгия это не психогенный ревматизм.  И не невроз. Такую чушь пишут. Есть просто масса заболеваний вызывающих боли страшные в мыщцах и фасциях связках.
Фибромиалгические точки вообще чушь полная...они просто распологаются в тех местах где найбольшее количество мышечно фасционных креплений и сухожилья.  Нужно тщательно проверять ревматологию все дзст маркеры сдать,щитовидку, инфекции . Сколько людей уже видела с псевдофибромиалгией у которых в итоге находили скв склеродермию полимиозит  эозинофильный фасциит и т д...   у больных огромное количество уплотнений болезненных не только в мышцах как при мфс а и в фасциях и прям гроздья на суставах и связках и это кстати видно на узи и мрт..как у меня. Болят все связки даже кожа болит...а потому что в жировой клетчатке тоже есть уплотнения,и это я не придумала,а видно на хорошем узи...пласты неведомой массы (фиброз,гиалин) .  Как бороться...пробуем все...обколы гидрокортмзоном (хорошо помогает),увт фокусированная,криосауна,гбо,массаж. К слову .Гимнастикой йогой я уже пол года занимаюсь.Сажусь на шпагат ,тянусь во все стороны.А толку нет.  Есть даже ученые которые морфологию изучили этой ткани пораженной,она видоизменяется твердеет и пережимает нервы и сосуды. Пусть закидают меня сдесь камнями,но эта болезнь имеет четкие патологические изменения в мягких тканях вызывающие боль а затем и спазм центра,и вот тогда уже замкнутый круг и другие функциональные нарушения невроз плохой сон усталость апатия и т д.


----------



## Пискарева (15 Фев 2018)

@bomang, а вам антидепрессанты не выписывали? Просто очень часто на фоне страха и стресса организм выдает и не такие фокусы.


----------



## Acid71 (15 Фев 2018)

Господи,ну не пишите Вы ерунды ...Вы я более чем уверена ни на 10% не знаете об этой болезни.Да,ад выписывают при хпонических болях ,но это не вылечивает патологию СТ. Это тоже самое что сказать человеку с онкологией-это у Вас на нервной почве. Ад пили все мои товарищи по несчастью около 30 чел на сег день с кем я общаюсь. Снимало 20% боли или просто люди в овощном состоянии мирились с болезнью. Есть те кто трамадол пьют и даже экстракт конопли НО ЭТО НЕ ВЫЛЕЧИВАЕТ ,у каждой болезни есть причина,и при фм морфология доказана.Есть источник боли-значит это ПАТОЛОГИЯ и лечить ее надо лекарствами а не ад. У многих людей после нервных потрясений вылазят болячки которые организм годами пытался декомпенсировать.Псориаз,диабет,ра,и т д...то что генетически сидело в недрах после взбучки благополучно вылазит.Стресс-событие триггер а не основная причина.


----------



## Пискарева (15 Фев 2018)

А вот мне что-то подсказывает, что именно паника, страх и невроз провоцирует большинство патологий с мышцами и сухожилиями. Почитайте форум, большинство рассказов начинается с того, что человеку зажало плечи, руки, поясницу или голову после сильного стресса или переохлаждения. Что такое мышечная и суставная боль знаю не по наслышке ибо был выставлен диагноз болезнь бехтерева, точнее все симптомы указывали на эту болезнь. Антидепрессанты помогли вернуть голову на место, успокоиться, по другому посмотреть на болезнь, состояние. До них меня колошматило как каштанку, сковывало при любой сильной эмоции. уже суицидом попахивало. Привела более менее нервы в порядок, стало улучшаться общее состояние и оказалось, что диагноз ошибочный. На сегодняшний день могу точно сказать, что болезненная дубовая шея, спазм в пояснице и боли в тазобедренных - по большей части провоцировали стресс и невроз.


----------



## elena2015 (16 Фев 2018)

Очень рада что вам стало немножко лучше у себя наблюдает точно такие же симптомы Я принимаю Лирику на ночь немножко облегчает боль способствует засыпанию но только процентов 20 боли снимает не больше А так вообще будет просто Адская боль. хотела у Вас спросить какие антидепрессанты вам помогли


----------



## Пискарева (16 Фев 2018)

@elena2015, я пила рексетин. Я не скажу что эти таблетки убирали боль, просто они придавали пофигизма и все проблемы уже не казались такими катастрофическими. Заходить на этот препарат было очень тяжело, а вот соскочила с него довольно быстро и с минимумом побочек.
Вместе с депрессией были и панические атаки, да такие, что мысли перекрывало, не могла на одном месте находиться, но при этом на улицу выйти страшно, делать что-то по силам - никакого желания. Страшное было время, вспоминаю и не понимаю до сих пор за что расплачивалась)). Надо все же собраться с мыслями и открыть тему о своих спинальных и психологических злоключениях)))


----------



## La murr (16 Фев 2018)

Пискарева написал(а):


> Надо все же собраться с мыслями и открыть тему о своих спинальных и психологических злоключениях)))


----------



## mailfort (25 Июл 2019)

@Acid71, у меня натяжения сухожилий в разных местах. И если натянулись, то уже не проходит. Даже на лице. Не знаю, что это и от чего?


----------

